# أرجو مشاركتكم لنصرة الإسلام



## صائب (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أعد التلفزيون الفرنسي إستفتاء عن أهم الديانات في العالم وأكثرها إعتناقا وهذا هو الرابط 

http://www.arte-tv.com/fr/934300.htm 

فأرجو منكم باسم الإسلام التصويت للرفع من هيبة الإسلام بين الديانات الأخرى 

طريقة التصويت هي 

في السؤال الأول الاختيار الخامس 
Musulmane 
أما بقية الأسئلة اختر الجواب الأول ما عدا السؤال قبل الأخير اختر الجواب الثاني 
Une regle de vie 
والسؤال الأخير اختر الإجابة التي تناسب عمرك. 
أتمنى من الجميع التصويت .. 
صوت مانت خسران شي كلها 10 ثوان من وقتك .. 
شرح الأسئلة .. 
السؤال الأول : 
أي الأديان الأقرب والذي ترتاح له نفسك ؟ 
? De quelle religion vous sentez-vous le plus proche 
الجواب: الإسلام Musulmane 
السؤال الثاني: 
هل أنت مؤمن ؟ 
? Etes-vous croyant 
الجواب: نعم Oui 
السؤال الثالث: 
هل تحضر مكان العبادة ( هل تذهب للمسجد مثلاً) ؟ 
?Fréquentez-vous un lieu de culte 
الجواب: بانتظام Regulièrement 
السؤال الرابع: 
هل تمارس العبادة؟ 
? Pratiquez-vous la prière 
الجواب: بانتظام. Regulièrement 
السؤال الخامس: 
هل يجب على المسئولين الدينيين أن يناقشوا موضوعات حديث السّاعة ؟ 
? Les autorités religieuses doivent-elles prendre position sur les thèmes d'actualité 
الجواب: نعم على الكل Oui sur tous 
السؤال السادس: 
هل تعتقد أن الدين يجيب على حاجيات الفرد؟ 
? Pensez-vous que la religion répond aux attentes de l'individu 
الإجابة: نعم. Oui 
السؤال السابع: 
الدين بالنسبة لك: La religion est-elle pour vous : 
الجواب: قاعدة حياة Une règle de vie 
السؤال الثامن: 
في أي فئة تصنف عمرك ؟ 
? Dans quelle tranche d'age vous situez-vous ? 
الجواب: تحت 20 سنة 
بين 20- 35 سنة 
بين 35 - 55 سنة 
اكبر من 55 

ثم اضغط على voter للتصويت 
وسوف تري نتيجة التصويت بشاشة اخري حال ضغطك على التصويت 
وابشروا بالخير الاسلام هو الاعلى نسبة والحمد لله 
وانشروها بالمنتديات الله يعز الاسلام



لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 


****** 

و أرجوا منكم إخواني و أخواتي أن تنشروا هذا الخبر بالبريد الإلكتروني أو في منتديات أخرى 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير و الصلاح 
الواجب على كل مسلم ان يصوت نصرة لدين الاسلام والمسلمين 
للامانه الموضوع منقول...


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (13 يناير 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ساجدة لله (31 يناير 2007)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين ............آمين يا رب


----------



## ngm (6 مارس 2007)

اتشكر أخي على ما نقلت


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
انا صوتت وما شاء الله اغلبية المصوتين مسلمين...


----------



## tefa4m (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجزا كل المسلمين كل الخير


----------



## زياد محمود سمرين (7 مارس 2007)

رفعك الله وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## ali1001 (17 مارس 2007)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين اللهم امين


وشكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## sayedrabe (19 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
لقد دخلت الموقع 
واشتركت فى التصويت وكانت النتيجه رائعه
الاسلام قادم لامحاله
الدين قائم


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (19 مارس 2007)

ولكن يا صديقى الم يتهمونا مثلا بالارهاب وهذا دابهم هل تعلمون اخوتى فى الله ان طريقتهم الان فى الترويج لدينهم العلوم الدنيويه بجانب العلوم الدينيه اخوتى فى الله ارجو شيئا واحدا لنصرة الدين الحق ان نحقه على ماعداه بالعلم الدينى والدنيوى ولقد ارسلت لموقعكم الموقر فكرة بمشروع فما رددتم وردوااواجابوا هم وليس فقط اصحاب الديانات الاخرى ولكن والصينين ايضا فعن ماذا نتحدث النصرة بالكلام اة وما اكثرة ولكن العمل ايضا ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## كامو (8 أبريل 2007)

بـــــــارك الله فيك
وأطعمك لحم ديك


----------



## ali1001 (8 أبريل 2007)

اللهم أعز الاسلام والمسلمين اللهم امين

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## amr assem (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييرا (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الحمدلله صوت في سبيل نصرة الاسلام 
اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين


----------

